# Solved: ACPI Temp



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

I updated my version of Speedfan today:

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

and it added another Temp reading "ACPI".

Where is this temp reading actually coming from on the motherboard?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I think it may be the harddrive:



> added full support for SCSI hard disks: besides SCSI hard disk temperature report, S.M.A.R.T. status is shown, including the full report for internal counters
> - added support for ATI SB400 SMBus
> - added full support for SMSC DME1737
> - added full support for GMT G768B
> ...


This is shown at the bottom of the page that you've linked to.

Regards

eddie


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## chad2625 (Mar 14, 2005)

NO, no it can't be a HD TEMP, if so i have a HD running at 57* C and that is bad
What kind of cpus do you have? would be a good question 
before i had a celeron, but now i have a P4 with HT and i get that window now too, so i wonder if it has something to do with that.


----------



## chad2625 (Mar 14, 2005)

http://support.intel.co.jp/design/quality/pcdesign/acpi.htm he he got it

ok so motherboards with autoshutoff when the temp gets to hot ueses this number to tell its slef when to shut off, or turn on fans and stuff like that. I guess. read the page it is good.


----------



## quisutdeus9 (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/Windows2000Pro/reskit/part3/proch20.mspx?mfr=true

Quick guide link as to what ACPI does within a windows system.

Basically ACPI is a power control system which monitors many components and system

functions. As to SpeedFan 4.32 the ACPI temperature is the mother board !

Really Solved!


----------

